# Foods you love that others are repulsed by



## Larsky (Nov 19, 2020)

For example: those little tins of smoked oysters. On a ritz cracker, with a drop of hot sauce, paired with an ice cold cheap American beer. Love it!
My missus, on the other hand, won't touch them. More for me!


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 19, 2020)

I love cilantro, and I've heard that some people think it tastes like soap.

Which makes me wonder why they know what soap tastes like.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 19, 2020)

__





						Saladitos - Salted Plums / Apricots / Chabacano
					

Saladitos - Salted Plums at MexGrocer.com Saladitos are dried plums that have a juicy sweet and sour taste.




					www.mexgrocer.com
				




I had a friend get me hooked on these----dried plums covered in a solid salt shell when I was 3 or 4 years old.......thankfully for a couple of decades, I couldn't find any---but now thanks to the internet I have found that they can be found again.   I am so very UNthankful for this modern convenience.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 19, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> Which makes me wonder why they know what soap tastes like.


Grandma got ahold of 'em because they were saying them dirty words.

Actually, most people that take baths or showers regularly would know what soap tastes like.  It's difficult to go a whole life without getting a little soap in the mouth if you shower every day.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 19, 2020)

raw oysters and squid.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 19, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> I love cilantro, and I've heard that some people think it tastes like soap.
> 
> Which makes me wonder why they know what soap tastes like.


fuckin beaner


----------



## the other mike (Nov 19, 2020)

I drink about an ounce of this to 8 ounces of water a few times a week. It's good for a whole list of things including preventing arthritis, heartburn, kidney stones and a bunch of other things. I actually like the sour taste- like dill pickles or Italian salad dressing.

My wife absolutely hates the taste and the smell of it, even with honey or sugar.









						21 Benefits of Apple Cider Vinegar
					

Turning your nose up at the sweet pungent aroma of the fermented refreshment? You may want to rethink your vinegar aversion once you learn how beneficial apple cider vinegar is for your health. From promoting weight loss and preventing diabetes to helping your body detox and your hair look...




					simplyhealth.io


----------



## Larsky (Nov 19, 2020)

Mac1958 said:


> I love cilantro, and I've heard that some people think it tastes like soap.
> 
> Which makes me wonder why they know what soap tastes like.


Science!
"but for those *cilantro*-haters for whom the plant *tastes like soap*, the issue is genetic. These *people* have *a* variation in *a* group *of* olfactory-receptor genes that allows them to strongly perceive the *soapy*-flavored aldehydes in *cilantro* leaves."


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

Deviled eggs.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 19, 2020)

Larsky said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I love cilantro, and I've heard that some people think it tastes like soap.
> ...


THOSE LOSERS


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 19, 2020)

Larsky said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I love cilantro, and I've heard that some people think it tastes like soap.
> ...


I think the stems are the best part. They seem to have the most flavor. Plus its pretty on my tacos lol


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

Natto


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Deviled eggs.


I love those. They are a big hit around here. Even with all the bible thumpers


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Natto


?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Deviled eggs.
> ...



In my clan, only me, my oldest son, and a brother in law like them. Can't imagine why anyone wouldn't.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Natto
> ...



Fermented soy beans.









						Why Natto Is Super Healthy and Nutritious
					

Natto is a fermented soybean dish that is popular in Japan. This article explains why natto is incredibly healthy and worth acquiring a taste for.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You sick fuck


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 19, 2020)

Beef tongue tacos.
Alligator tail.
Frito (brains, ears, snout,head fied whole)


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 19, 2020)

Ol uncle told me you always lick it afore you stick it......hmmmmm or....


----------



## Circe (Nov 19, 2020)

Soft-shell crabs on a bun. Tomato, lettuce, mayo -- Dee-licious.

With their eight legs dangling over the sides of the bun. You gotta have that part.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Nov 19, 2020)

My brother would sit at the kitchen table, my daughter next to him in her high chair.  He was eating sardines, out of a can, and he'd give them to my daughter and she would suck them down like a little bird.  Then she'd have little sardine burps.  Ugh.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 19, 2020)

The Irish Ram said:


> My brother would sit at the kitchen table, my daughter next to him in her high chair.  He was eating sardines, out of a can, and he'd give them to my daughter and she would suck them down like a little bird.  Then she'd have little sardine burps.  Ugh.


Just had a can at noon. Twice a week.


----------



## dblack (Nov 19, 2020)

Larsky said:


> For example: those little tins of smoked oysters. On a ritz cracker, with a drop of hot sauce, paired with an ice cold cheap American beer. Love it!
> My missus, on the other hand, won't touch them. More for me!


Diet Tonic Water. It IS repulsive. Sour and bitter as all hell. Yet oddly compelling.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 19, 2020)

Y'all are eating some nasty stuff.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 19, 2020)

Circe said:


> Soft-shell crabs on a bun. Tomato, lettuce, mayo -- Dee-licious.
> 
> With their eight legs dangling over the sides of the bun. You gotta have that part.


Ive never had a soft shell crab
Of course, i dont like to eat shells. Because I am a human.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Deviled eggs.


Not squid or octopus ?
Everyone loves deviled eggs.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 19, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Beef tongue tacos.
> Alligator tail.
> Frito (brains, ears, snout,head fied whole)


My wife told me her sister and her husband sometimes eat squirrel brains
when they're deer-hunting at some cabin in Arkansas.


----------



## Dick Foster (Nov 19, 2020)

Larsky said:


> For example: those little tins of smoked oysters. On a ritz cracker, with a drop of hot sauce, paired with an ice cold cheap American beer. Love it!
> My missus, on the other hand, won't touch them. More for me!


Ham and Motherfuckers aka Ham and lima beans.
They were in C rations and everyone hated them except for me. Dennisons used to sell them too but they pulled the product a few years ago so I had to learn how to make them myself. I cook up a batch every so often in a slow cooker. The wife likes em too.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I've been told that before, and by people a lot more naked than you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 19, 2020)

Larsky said:


> For example: those little tins of smoked oysters. On a ritz cracker, with a drop of hot sauce, paired with an ice cold cheap American beer. Love it!
> My missus, on the other hand, won't touch them. More for me!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Beef tongue tacos.
> ...



That would explain what happened to sealybobo.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 19, 2020)

Lima beans.  I can't figure out why people hate them so much, but it's more for me so it's all good.  I've happily cooked up a whole package and had them ala carte for my whole meal, plenty of butter, s & p


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Deviled eggs.
> ...



Everyone loves squid and octopus.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 19, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > For example: those little tins of smoked oysters. On a ritz cracker, with a drop of hot sauce, paired with an ice cold cheap American beer. Love it!
> ...


I love that little fish pop explosion on your tongue when you eat caviar.  Mother Nature's Pop Rocks.


----------



## Dick Foster (Nov 19, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > Soft-shell crabs on a bun. Tomato, lettuce, mayo -- Dee-licious.
> ...


The purpose of eating soft shell crabs is so you can eat the shells. Its just getting the crab immediately after they molt and before the shell has had a chance to harden. Very popular along the Virginia Chesapeake bay. An annual event.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

I've had raw horse meat a few times. It's quite good.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

OldLady said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Larsky said:
> ...



Have you had salmon roe? Much bigger pop.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I don't think so, but it was a big thing when I lived in Connecticut.  Might have had a little pile of it somewhere..


----------



## Dick Foster (Nov 19, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Lima beans.  I can't figure out why people hate them so much, but it's more for me so it's all good.  I've happily cooked up a whole package and had them ala carte for my whole meal, plenty of butter, s & p


No butter for me. 
Rinse the beans then put them in your slow cooker to soak over night in chicken stock. 
Next morning fire up the cooker and add a ham hock. 
Sometime after noon when the ham hock is fully cooked, remove it. Use forks to pull all of the ham from the hock and add the shredded ham back to the beans. Discard the hock. If necessary thicken the dish with a little rux. I use butter/flour rux but you can use the fat of your choice for the rux. Bacon drippings would be good to pork it up a bit.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Im at work, so im pretty naked..


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 19, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Lima beans.  I can't figure out why people hate them so much, but it's more for me so it's all good.  I've happily cooked up a whole package and had them ala carte for my whole meal, plenty of butter, s & p


Lima and green beans


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


That would be cannibalism for sealybobo and for JoeB


----------



## Larsky (Nov 19, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Lima beans.  I can't figure out why people hate them so much, but it's more for me so it's all good.  I've happily cooked up a whole package and had them ala carte for my whole meal, plenty of butter, s & p
> ...


Green beans rock!


----------



## OldLady (Nov 19, 2020)

dblack said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > For example: those little tins of smoked oysters. On a ritz cracker, with a drop of hot sauce, paired with an ice cold cheap American beer. Love it!
> ...


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 19, 2020)

Larsky said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Gross. I like every other bean though. Well.. Kidney beans are a 50/50


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

Whale is (as you'd imagine) a little fatty, but has a good flavor. Sort of buttery.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Whale is (as you'd imagine) a little fatty, but has a good flavor. Sort of buttery.


I would like to try whale. 
I tried shark! It was pretty good.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 19, 2020)

Larsky said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I'm not fussy, but restaurant's artful tendency to serve them whole, half cooked, is awful.  No, I do not want crunch in my cooked vegetables.  And
I don't appreciate needing a knife to get them in my mouth, either.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 19, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Whole green beans do make a nice lookin dish


----------



## Dick Foster (Nov 19, 2020)

Larsky said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Green beans (aka string or snap beans) are if cooked southern style. Thats cooked to death and with some bacon grease added to flavor them up a bit. Onions are optional. Green bean casserole is good too.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 19, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Whale is (as you'd imagine) a little fatty, but has a good flavor. Sort of buttery.
> ...


They were (illegally) serving shark as scallops at this seafood restaurant on the Connecticut shore.  At least I think it was shark.  Or dolphin.  Did it taste like scallops?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 19, 2020)

I would try most animals, though. ESPECIALLY if its out of the sea


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 19, 2020)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Well, kind of a fishy chicken lol. 
Never tried dolphin but i would. Would rather play with them, though.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 19, 2020)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Generally they take searay wings and a hole saw to make "diver scallop$$$" I've made them for myself a few times. Hard to tell much off a difference.Pro's can(scallop trappers).....it all "tasted like that thar chicken" to the rest of us


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 19, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Never ate flipper. I had manatee a couple times in the Bahamas...greasy and strange but fine with carib jerks sauce and stuff.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Oh, you want this....


----------



## OldLady (Nov 19, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


My stepmother cooks 'em forever low and slow in olive oil and garlic, and they're wonderful.
I cook 'em about half way, then throw them in a skillet with bacon grease, butter and a big pile of chopped mushrooms.  When I serve them, I put the crumbled bacon in.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 19, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Larsky said:
> ...


Fungus? smh


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Larsky said:
> ...


NO. I've seen to much porn and the organic is in too small a print.....and cursive..


----------



## OldLady (Nov 19, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> I would try most animals, though. ESPECIALLY if its out of the sea


I would never eat Black Beauty, though.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 19, 2020)

When it comes to fried liver, people seem to fall into two categories. They either like liver or they hate liver.
As for me, I love eating liver and onions.  ...


----------



## PredFan (Nov 19, 2020)

Kim chi


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 19, 2020)

PredFan said:


> Kim chi


I love eating Kim chi at the Korean restaurant!  ...


----------



## PredFan (Nov 19, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Kim chi
> ...


Smells like old socks, tastes like heaven.


----------



## Larsky (Nov 19, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> When it comes to fried liver, people seem to fall into two categories. They either like liver or they hate liver.
> As for me, I love eating liver and onions.  ...


Fried chicken livers!


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 19, 2020)

Larsky said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes to fried liver, people seem to fall into two categories. They either like liver or they hate liver.
> ...


I had gizzardz a couple nights ago !


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 19, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Kim chi
> ...


I don't think I met her ?


----------



## Larsky (Nov 19, 2020)

Bleu cheese. Stinky good!


----------



## OldLady (Nov 19, 2020)

PredFan said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


What do you do with it?  Is it like a relish on the side?  I've heard a lot about it, but the whole fermented thing, on top of cabbage being one of my least favorite vegetables, and smelling like old socks, I'm a little leery about trying it.  I do like sauerkraut, though, so there's an off chance I'd like it.


----------



## Larsky (Nov 19, 2020)

OldLady said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


You'd like it.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 19, 2020)

Larsky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Maybe if I make it to Savannah next fall, there's a Korean restaurant where I could try it.  I pretty much like Asian, not real good at telling one thing from another.


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 19, 2020)

Chicken livers.

Most people wouldn't think of eating them but I love them. And they are super cheap. I coat them with flour and pan fry them in garlic infused ghee.

And if you look at the nutrition profile of chicken livers, they're practically a superfood. They contain all of the essential amino acids and a ton of bioavailable vitamins and minerals.






						Chicken, liver, all classes, cooked, simmered Nutrition Facts & Calories
					






					nutritiondata.self.com


----------



## Larsky (Nov 19, 2020)

Bulgogi! It's a beef dish.


----------



## Peace (Nov 19, 2020)

Larsky said:


> For example: those little tins of smoked oysters. On a ritz cracker, with a drop of hot sauce, paired with an ice cold cheap American beer. Love it!
> My missus, on the other hand, won't touch them. More for me!


Peas, Spinach, and canned Sardines!!!


----------



## G.T. (Nov 19, 2020)

Plain Greek yogurt with cacao powder and a tablespoon of olive oil.


----------



## Peace (Nov 19, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> Chicken livers.
> 
> Most people wouldn't think of eating them but I love them. And they are super cheap. I coat them with flour and pan fry them in garlic infused ghee.
> 
> ...



I am so white that Casper has a better tan than me and I love chicken livers, and liver!


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 19, 2020)

OldLady said:


> What do you do with it?  Is it like a relish on the side?  I've heard a lot about it, but the whole fermented thing, on top of cabbage being one of my least favorite vegetables, and smelling like old socks, I'm a little leery about trying it.  I do like sauerkraut, though, so there's an off chance I'd like it.


While your eating your main dish. You take a bite of some Kim chi every once in awhile.
Kind of like you would with a jalapeno pepper while eating Mexican food.

On a side note: Korean BBQ is wonderful. It's strips of either beef or pork seasoned korean style. Several times I've taken friends who have never been to a Korean restaurant and they fell in love with the BBQ.  ...


----------



## Peace (Nov 19, 2020)

Larsky said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I love cilantro, and I've heard that some people think it tastes like soap.
> ...



Hmmm, and I don’t taste that at all... It is strong and I use it in my Salsa but never once did it have a soapy taste, and as a kid I was forced to eat a bar or two because of my respectful French...


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 19, 2020)

I smoked a duck a couple weeks ago and sauteed the insides. It wasnt bad.
Fried chicken livers and gizzards is gross though


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

PredFan said:


> Kim chi



Who doesn’t like kimchi?


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 19, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Maybe if I make it to Savannah next fall, there's a Korean restaurant where I could try it.  I pretty much like Asian, not real good at telling one thing from another.


Most people when they go out to eat asian food it's usually Chinese, Tai, Japanese, or Vietnamese. 
For some reason they never consider Korean. Why I don't know?  ...


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 19, 2020)

Larsky said:


> Bleu cheese. Stinky good!


Limburger is one of the very best tasting cheeses but the wind has to be juuuuussst right.
OUTSIDE only kinda cheese .


----------



## OldLady (Nov 19, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > What do you do with it?  Is it like a relish on the side?  I've heard a lot about it, but the whole fermented thing, on top of cabbage being one of my least favorite vegetables, and smelling like old socks, I'm a little leery about trying it.  I do like sauerkraut, though, so there's an off chance I'd like it.
> ...


One of my primary missions in Savannah will be to try bbq, if it's available, but Korean would work, too.  Thanks!


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Limburger is one of the very best tasting cheeses but the wind has to be juuuuussst right.
> OUTSIDE only kinda cheese .


I was at a large cheese store that sold every type of cheese in the world and offered free samples. 
I had always heard of Limburger since I was a kid watching cartoon characters eat some and gag. 
But I thought how bad can it really be? So I took a tiny sample bite.
That cheese is the most nasty tasting, foul smelling, stuff you can imagine.
I doubt even a mouse would eat Limburger cheese. ...


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 19, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Limburger is one of the very best tasting cheeses but the wind has to be juuuuussst right.
> ...


Never smelled it for that very reason."Once ya got it past yer nose, ya got it licked"
I knew a girl who rode horseback a lot.....similar dealio


----------



## Camp (Nov 19, 2020)

Amish scrapple.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 19, 2020)

OldLady said:


> One of my primary missions in Savannah will be to try bbq, if it's available, but Korean would work, too.  Thanks!


Message me if you get a chance to try some Korean BBQ (bulgogi) and tell me what you thought about it. ...


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 19, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > One of my primary missions in Savannah will be to try bbq, if it's available, but Korean would work, too.  Thanks!
> ...


Me liked. WOOF WOOF ;-)


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Camp said:


> Amish* scrapple.*


No and No  ... 
I have a brother-in-law who grew up outside of Philadelphia that loves that concoction. Scrapple is just the butcher's meat scraps, lips, anus, hoofs, and who knows what else? That nobody in their right mind wants to eat.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 19, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> I smoked a duck a couple weeks ago and sauteed the insides. It wasnt bad.
> Fried chicken livers and gizzards is gross though


My auntie always chopped up the gizzards fine and put them in the turkey gravy on Thanksgiving.  Ugh.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 19, 2020)

I love the Dinty More company made chicken and dumplings, but my mom can not stand them.

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## Dick Foster (Nov 19, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> When it comes to fried liver, people seem to fall into two categories. They either like liver or they hate liver.
> As for me, I love eating liver and onions.  ...


Not me. My mom made it all the time but I haven't had it since leaving home many many years ago. I have had and liked sautéed chicken livers though. Lots of olive oil, butter and garlic.


----------



## Dick Foster (Nov 19, 2020)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I smoked a duck a couple weeks ago and sauteed the insides. It wasnt bad.
> ...


I've done that myself except all the giblets heart, gizzard and liver.
 Dogs and cats also love giblets. I'd boil the giblets along with the neck then chop it all up fine for them. A special treat.


----------



## Dick Foster (Nov 19, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You should have no trouble finding Q in Savannah. Not the best but the south is barbeque country. Be sure to get some hush puppies while you're there.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > One of my primary missions in Savannah will be to try bbq, if it's available, but Korean would work, too.  Thanks!
> ...



Yukejang is da bomb


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Yukejang is da bomb


Not sure which dish that is? ...


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Nov 19, 2020)

I don't think that this is gross, but I don't know of anyone else besides my mom being into it...she likes buttered cheerios.

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## Larsky (Nov 19, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> raw oysters and squid.


This was last year at Papadeaux. I could eat 5 dozen of those snotty little fuckers!


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 19, 2020)

Larsky said:


> For example: those little tins of smoked oysters. On a ritz cracker, with a drop of hot sauce, paired with an ice cold cheap American beer. Love it!
> My missus, on the other hand, won't touch them. More for me!


Split pea soup.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Deviled eggs.


I love those!


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 19, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> Beef tongue tacos.
> Alligator tail.
> Frito (brains, ears, snout,head fied whole)


Gator isn't bad, a little greasy.

Never tried the other things.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 19, 2020)

Larsky said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > raw oysters and squid.
> ...


Me too man. I love em. Saltine and tobacco.
LINE EM UP


----------



## OldLady (Nov 19, 2020)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I don't think that this is gross, but I don't know of anyone else besides my mom being into it...she likes buttered cheerios.
> 
> God bless you and her always!!!
> 
> Holly


Me too!


----------



## Camp (Nov 19, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Amish* scrapple.*
> ...


I remember a funny news story of an 18 wheeler full of cow anuses being hijacked on the way to a hot dog facility. A truckload of anuses.


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 19, 2020)

I hated liver & onions until I had them in the Army and realized they could be prepared to be delicious.

Now I like 'em, and usually they are one of the cheapest things on the menu.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 19, 2020)

.

*Boiled Crawfish and Boudin*







*Oh, and Scrambled Eggs with Crawfish Tails and Cilantro the Next Morning.*



.​


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 19, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> *I hated liver & onions until I had them in the Army and realized they could be prepared to be delicious. *


When we weren't in the field, our unit had liver and onions one day every week. A lot of guys didn't like liver, so they came by my table and put their liver on my plate because they knew I liked it.
I'd have a liver and onions feast. ...


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

Camp said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



That’s not surprising when you think about how many assholes are on the roads these days.


----------



## Larsky (Nov 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


They usually get it in the end.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> *Yukejang is da bomb*


A delicious Korean spicy beef and vegetable soup that will keep you warm on a cold winter day.  ... 








						Yukgaejang - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > *Yukejang is da bomb*
> ...



It is soooooo good, and goes great with beers!


----------



## ding (Nov 19, 2020)

Any liver.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 19, 2020)

OldLady said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



The taste is not far from Sauerkraut, think of it with plenty of red pepper. 

BTW, many people (not me) aren't crazy about the smell of sauerkraut either.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

PredFan said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



It smells great! What are you talking about?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

PredFan said:


> ...
> 
> The taste is not far from Sauerkraut, think of it with plenty of red pepper.
> ....



???????

You are not getting a gig on the Food Network!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Why would you have to eat soap because of disrespectful French? The French don't use soap. You should have been forced to each ten bars of butter.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > For example: those little tins of smoked oysters. On a ritz cracker, with a drop of hot sauce, paired with an ice cold cheap American beer. Love it!
> ...



Ah, split pea. I sometimes get that after having sex all night. Never thought to make soup out of it.


----------



## Disir (Nov 20, 2020)

Menudo


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 20, 2020)

Disir said:


> *Menudo*


I like mexican Menudo, although I use beef instead of tripe for the meat.
It's definitely an acquired taste. ...


----------



## Disir (Nov 20, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > *Menudo*
> ...


it 

I don't make it. I just show up on Saturday or Sunday and buy it to go. I see the tripe in the store but I don't buy it.   I haven't had it in years.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 20, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > *Menudo*
> ...


Menudo here is chicken gizzards, liver,necks and feet.I skip the feet


----------



## OldLady (Nov 20, 2020)

Larsky said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > raw oysters and squid.
> ...


I went to a seafood restaurant many years ago and ordered clams on the half shell.  I figured it would be a variation on clams Rockefeller, which I love.

So the waitress comes with a plate of raw clams, and before she'd finished setting them down, I said "these aren't cooked."  She said " they'd better not be," and I told her to take them back because I wasn't going to touch them.  She did, and she didn't charge me for them either.  Musta pwned 'em off on someone else.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 20, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I have never had raw clams. I want to though.
I love cooked clams. OMG do i love cooked clams


----------



## Larsky (Nov 20, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Larsky said:
> ...


Linguini with calamari sauce


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 20, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


??????????????????????????
Why didn't you eat them?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 20, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Larsky said:
> ...


Because they were raw.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 20, 2020)

OldLady said:


> *Because they were raw.*


Personally, I do not eat raw oysters.
Up to 70% of raw oysters are known to carry the Norovirus which will make a person very sick and can be potentially life-threatening.  ...


----------



## Larsky (Nov 20, 2020)

The fact that nobody mentioned head cheese has somewhat restored my faith in humanity.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 20, 2020)

Larsky said:


> The fact that nobody mentioned head cheese has somewhat restored my faith in humanity.


Or sweetbread.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 20, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > *Because they were raw.*
> ...



Food that can't kill you is boring. Ever try fugu?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 20, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



As the good Lord made them! They are most delicious that way!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 20, 2020)

Larsky said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Squid ink pasta is pretty great.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 20, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I've had that.  


TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Larsky said:
> ...


Agreed about cooked clams.  I would rather have a big soup plate of steamers than lobster, and I've made that choice many times.  Love those big clam shells they pile with stuffing full of chopped clams, breadcrumbs and herbs, drizzle with butter and bake.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 20, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Squid ink pasta is pretty great.
> ...


,
So then you know what happens....later...


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 20, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Ackee and saltfish when I goes to da coast mon...Jamaican boys eat it...aint as deadly as their kryps. Kinda strange cheesy taste. Kill ya dead if it isn't ripe.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 20, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


If you're a good multi tasker you shit a Bic pen ???


----------



## lg325 (Nov 20, 2020)

People found Head cheese repulsive. my granny made it about once a year after we killed some hogs .Other foods, I grew up eating A'lot of wild life. including squirrels ,frog legs. ,deer, wild hogs. And swamp cabbage people found repulsive until they learned it was heart of palm.  Rutabagas .


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Deviled eggs.
> ...



I love them too. I could devour a whole plateful.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2020)

Marmite on toast.


----------



## Larsky (Nov 21, 2020)

^^^on buttered rye toast^^^


----------



## Larsky (Nov 21, 2020)

Butter, garlic, white wine, parsley, mussels.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 21, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Have you had salmon roe? Much bigger pop.


Yeah - we used it for fish bait to catch rainbow trout up in Pa.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 21, 2020)

Larsky said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



We also eat rocks.


----------



## lg325 (Nov 22, 2020)

Rhubarb, I'm the only one I know that likes it .My mom made home made rhubarb pie and to me it was real tasty .Its like strawberry pie.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 22, 2020)

lg325 said:


> Rhubarb, I'm the only one I know that likes it .My mom made home made rhubarb pie and to me it was real tasty .Its like strawberry pie.


I LOVE it!!  My gram used to make rhubarb sauce every spring-- lots of sugar, cooked down so you could almost drink it, but it was wonderful.  And now that you can buy frozen rhubarb that's not too bad, our restaurants sell strawberry rhubarb or straight rhubarb pie all year round.  It's super good with a scoop of vanilla ice cream.

Of course, a stalk of it is good chewed on straight out of the garden.  Puckery, like sucking a lemon.


----------



## Scottish_Brexiteer_UK (Jan 28, 2021)

Raw, uncooked pizza. 

Like if you get a pizza from the fridge section and it's raw dough before putting it in the oven. It makes people sick but it tastes good. 

I used to work with a guy that used to bring a little tin of anchovies/sardines in with him, take the little fish out one by one and place them on the radiator for a few seconds each side to give them a heat then just swallow them. Rotten human being. He never washed, his clothes dirty and smelled bad too. Hated it when they sent me him at night to help out.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 5, 2021)

Frog Legs


----------



## toobfreak (May 27, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I drink about an ounce of this to 8 ounces of water a few times a week. It's good for a whole list of things including preventing arthritis, heartburn, kidney stones and a bunch of other things.




I bet!  It alkalizes your digestive track neutralizing the acids in your body.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (May 28, 2021)

Mashed bananas and peanut butter.

Pickle relish in my tuna salad.

Cold spaghetti.

Cold pizza.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 11, 2021)

Likkmee said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > Bleu cheese. Stinky good!
> ...




The stooges always like limburger,  never see it at Walmart, else I would pick some up.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 11, 2021)

I don't think a lot of people like pickled herring, but I definitely go for it.  I like it in wine sauce and onions.


----------



## surada (Jun 11, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > Larsky said:
> ...



I love it.. Also Stilton.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 16, 2021)

Haggis.

My daughter and I both tried it during a trip to Scotland in 2019, and it's actually pretty damn good!


----------



## Mindful (Jun 16, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> Haggis.
> 
> My daughter and I both tried it during a trip to Scotland in 2019, and it's actually pretty damn good!



Did you do The Burns Night thing?

With your sgian dubh?


----------



## FJB (Jun 21, 2021)

Not sure if it's already been mentioned but fish and liver.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jun 21, 2021)

Mindful said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Haggis.
> ...


We didn't...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 13, 2021)

Had shiokara tonight for the first time in a long time. Perfect with beer.


----------

